# I hate florals



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2007)

.... but know I need at least 1 for fall & 1 for winter. What's your favorite fall floral? winter floral?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Ginger & Amber
Sunflowers


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ginger blossom, Plumeria, Moonlight Path


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2007)

I always do plumeria & sweet pea in the spring & add sunflower and lemon lavender in the summer. Those are floral I can handle.

I do like moonlight path fairly well but that feels more like an earthy scent to me, I don't realy read floral in it...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Flowerbomb from Flickers.. I liked it... not really too much floral too it. 

I hate florals too! 

In our swap.. the lotion was a good floral.. I liked it


----------

